# Der Hobbit: Charme und Kunst gehen im Technik-Hype unter



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Hobbit: Charme und Kunst gehen im Technik-Hype unter*

					Der Hobbit ist ab morgen in den deutschen Kinos zu sehen. Die Kollegen von PC Games konnten sich einen Tag vor dem Filmstart Peter Jacksons neuen Streifen anschauen. Abseits der Geschichte ist auch die verwendete Technik Mittelpunkt einer Diskussion, die wohl berechtigt ist. Der Hobbit ist wohl technisch einfach zu gut und schadet sich selbst.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Hobbit: Charme und Kunst gehen im Technik-Hype unter*


----------



## beren2707 (12. Dezember 2012)

Naja. Abgesehen von den inhaltlichen Längen ist die Technik mMn grundsätzlich positiv zu sehen. Die Abneigungen gegenüber der Technik resultieren eher aus der Prägung des Zuschauers auf rucklige 24p. Die Bildqualität des Hobbit sucht in den flüssigen Landschaftsschwenks seinesgleichen. Natürlich ist es bei der doppelten Bildzahl schwerer, glaubwürdige Tricks zu kreieren und ähnlich wie beim Sprung von 720x567 PAL zu 1920x1080 24p werden nun mit 48p fehlende Details in allen Belangen noch gnadenloser entlarvt als bereits zuvor. Dass dabei ein ungewohntes Bild entsteht (was keinesfalls "billig" wirkt), ist zu Beginn nur natürlich. Mit der Zeit wird der 48p neuer Standard werden und dem veralteten, billigeren 24p Modus, der ursprünglich nur aus der Not teurer Filmrollen entstand und nun endlich abgelegt werden muss, den Garaus machen. Für mich ein wichtiger Schritt in der Weiterentwicklung des Kinos bzw. des Filmes allgemein und bedeutend wertvoller als die seit Jahren überhypten 3D-Effekte!


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2012)

> Allerdings erzeugt das hohe Niveau einen leichten Ramscheffekt einer günstigen Fernsehproduktion.


Der sogenannte Soap-Effekt. Ich hoffe das man sich im Kino daran gewöhnen kann. Bei mir z. H. am Fernseher klappt es nicht, aus dem Grunde habe ich auch die motion plus Technik ausgestellt. Sieht einfach nur billig aus.

MfG


----------



## plaGGy (12. Dezember 2012)

Wird der Effekt nicht durch 3D noch verstärkt?
Sollte doch theoretisch auf der heimischen Glotze etwas gemindert erscheinen, wenn man nicht gerade 3D-Gerät hat?

§D Effekte waren auch bisher nur in einer Handvoll Filmen gut. Alles was im nachhinein auf 3d gerendert wurde ist Mist.
Avatar war der einzige Film, indem ich 3D als Teil des Films empfinden konnte und nicht als zusätzliche Möglichkeit noch 2 Flocken mehr an der Kinokasse zu machen.
Bin gespannt wies im "Hobbit" aussieht.


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich lass mich überraschen wie der Film wird, gehe dafür auch extra in ein Kino was 4k unterstützt
Habe neulich erst den Hobbit durchgelesen, jetzt bin ich sehr gespannt, wie gut alles umgesetzt ist


----------



## Patrickppp (12. Dezember 2012)

Werde mir den Film heute reinziehen mal schauen wie es mir gefällt bin ein totaler Kinogänger ab und zu 2x die Woche! Schöne Grüße aus Bayreuth.


----------



## Bec00l (12. Dezember 2012)

Mich als HDR Fan interessiert der Film auch sehr 
Die Technik gibt mir noch einen weiteren Reiz


----------



## plaGGy (12. Dezember 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ich lass mich überraschen wie der Film wird, gehe dafür auch extra in ein Kino was 4k unterstützt
> Habe neulich erst den Hobbit durchgelesen, jetzt bin ich sehr gespannt, wie gut alles umgesetzt ist



Sollte beim Hobbit doch dank der Aktions-Dichte wesentlich einfacher sein, als beim doch eher biederen HDR, wo oft nur seitenlanges Lamentieren von F.u.S. oder Landschaftsbeschreibungen vorherrschten.


----------



## Supeq (12. Dezember 2012)

SOAP Effekt im Kino ... na toll, RTL2 lässt grüßen. Lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber wenn der Film im Kino genauso $cheiße aussieht wie BluRays die durch die aktuellen TV´s verschlimbessert werden, dann ist die Technik für mich eher ein Rückschritt.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (12. Dezember 2012)

Was soll dieser "SOAP" Effekt bitte sein?
Wollt ihr mir erzählen dass der größte Abfall im TV mit den besten Kameras gedreht wird !?

Ich guck kein RTL, entweder ist das Bild besser oder schlechter.
Mehr Framerate muss doch besser aussehen da mehr Bild information aufs Bild kommt.

An sich sollte man das garnicht bemerken ausser bei schnellen Bewegungen die schärfer aussehen müssen da weniger Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden ist.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2012)

Soap Effekt bedeutet, dass ein Film visuell so aussieht, als ob du neben dem Set stehst und bei den Dreharbeiten zuschaust. Halt so "überrealistisch", dass das Filmfeeling verloren geht und eher den charme einer billig-Seifenoper bekommt.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2012)

In unseren Kino wird normal 3D gezeigt. Hätte zwar gerne auch in 48fps gesehen, aber egal. Freue mich schon auf den Film, werde wahrscheinlich Samstag reingehen.


Soap-Opera-Effekt


----------



## clemi14 (12. Dezember 2012)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Mehr Framerate muss doch besser aussehen da mehr Bild information aufs Bild kommt.
> 
> An sich sollte man das garnicht bemerken ausser bei schnellen Bewegungen die schärfer aussehen müssen da weniger Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden ist.



Dein Ernst? 

Frames per second hat nix damit zu tun wie das Bild an sich aussieht, da es sich dabei um die Angabe handelt wieviele Bilder pro Sekunde über die Leinwand flimmern.
Man bekommt dadurch bloß einen flüssigeren Bildverlauf, d.h. Bewegungen sind nicht "rucklig" (wobei rucklig hier bedeutet unnätürlich ) sondern laufen in etwa so ab wie man es sieht.

Möchtest du das Bild verbessern, da hilft eine höhere Auflösung, da man mit mehr Pixeln auch mehr Bildinformationen übertragen kann.


----------



## Supeq (12. Dezember 2012)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Mehr Framerate muss doch besser aussehen da mehr Bild information aufs Bild kommt.


 
Naja das ist Geschmackssache. Alle Kinofilme(bis auf Hobbit) benutzen 24fps, dadurch entsteht der typische "Film-Look", welcher durch eine Verdopplung der Framerate verloren geht.
Ich behaupte mal, jeder kann beim durchzappen unabhängig vom Inhalt des Programms erkennen, ob es sich um einen Kinofilm oder um eine Fernsehproduktion handelt.


----------



## Yellowbear (12. Dezember 2012)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?
> 
> Frames per second hat nix damit zu tun wie das Bild an sich aussieht, da es sich dabei um die Angabe handelt wieviele Bilder pro Sekunde über die Leinwand flimmern.
> Man bekommt dadurch bloß einen flüssigeren Bildverlauf, d.h. Bewegungen sind nicht "rucklig" (wobei rucklig hier bedeutet unnätürlich ) sondern laufen in etwa so ab wie man es sieht.
> ...



Das stimmt so wie du es schreibst nicht. Eine höhere Framerate reduziert die Bewegungsunschärfe, d.h. man kann schon davon sprechen, dass das Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen schärfer wird. (Beispiel)
Ob dieser Effekt gewünscht ist oder ob die Kameraführung dadurch ganz anders wirkt (man kann den "Kino-Look" [24FPS] selbst als Laie erkennen), wird sich zeigen.
Ich persönlich werde mir den Film in 3D und in HFR ansehen, obwohl ich 3D hasse und für Abzocke halte und ich den 48FPS suspekt gegenüber stehe, denn so kann ich den Film sehen, wie der Regisseur ihn sich vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Jaran91 (12. Dezember 2012)

Unter 60 FPS?
Geht ja mal gar nicht DD


----------



## Milkyway (12. Dezember 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Das stimmt so wie du es schreibst nicht. Eine höhere Framerate reduziert die Bewegungsunschärfe, d.h. man kann schon davon sprechen, dass das Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen schärfer wird. (Beispiel).


 
Das Bild wird durch die FPS nicht schärfer - aller höchstens durch eine kürzere Belichtungszeit.
Die FPS begrenzen dabei nur die Maximal mögliche Belichtungszeit - mit genug Licht könnte man auch jedes Frame mit 1/1000 s und weniger belichten - dann is auch praktisch keine Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden.

Was natürlich möglich ist, is das bei 24 FPS die Bilder bei der nachbearbeitung eher in Bewegungsrichtung weichgezeichnet werden, um das "Ruckel Empfinden" zu verringern, was bei 48 natürlich nicht in dem Maße erforderlich wäre. Inwiefern das aber so gemacht wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Dezember 2012)

Der typische Filmlook kann mich mal.
Warum man eine technische Einschränkung als etwas Wünschenswertes hinzustellt, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ob etwas billig aussieht, hängt vom Inhalt ab und nicht von der Technik.
Ich genieße die flüssige Wiedergabe und konnte noch nichts Billiges daran entdecken. 
Allerdings sehe ich auch nie Seifenopern. Liegt vielleicht daran.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Der typische Filmlook kann mich mal.
> Warum man eine technische Einschränkung als etwas Wünschenswertes hinzustellt, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Ob etwas billig aussieht, hängt vom Inhalt ab und nicht von der Technik.
> Ich genieße die flüssige Wiedergabe und konnte noch nichts Billiges daran entdecken.
> Allerdings sehe ich auch nie Seifenopern. Liegt vielleicht daran.


Leider nicht wirklich. Schau Dir mal x beliebige Blockbuster an, auch aktuelle. Sobald diese Zwischenbild berechnet werden erhalten Sie den typischen soap effekt. Um so mehr Zwischenbilder um so stärker der Effekt. Völlig unabhängig von der Qualität des Bildmaterials, leider.

MfG


----------



## OctoCore (12. Dezember 2012)

Nur finde ich den Effekt positiv und ich nutze auch die Möglichkeiten der Zwischenbildberechnung, seit sie von Playern angeboten wird (wobei die Interpolation erstaunlich gut funktioniert - wirkt sich auf die Bildqualität nicht negativ aus - außer eben, man beurteilt die dadurch entstandene Glätte bei Schwenks etc. selbst als negativ), schon seit DVD-Zeiten.

Aus einem Artikel zu dem Thema (mit einer Menge Diagrammen, auf die sich auch der erste Satz mit der "Geraden" bezieht), nicht speziell 48p, aber nah genug:


> Interessant dabei: Je näher das Zwischenbild der gedachten Geraden kommt, umso mehr treten bewegte Objekte aus dem Hintergrund hervor. Wir bezeichnen dieses Vordergrund-Hintergrund-Phänomen als Soap-Effekt: Die Darstellung erinnert an die mit billiger Video-Technik produzierten Daily Soaps im Nachmittagsprogramm, die zumeist in Innenräumen gedreht werden und in denen sich Personen vor einem statischen Hintergrund bewegen.
> Ob man den durch die Zwischenbildberechnung erzeugten Soap-Effekt mag oder nicht, ist Geschmackssache: Einige Zuschauer sitzen gern mit James Bond am Pokertisch (voll kompensiertes Bild), während andere die Aktionen des Agenten lieber aus sicherer Entfernung beobachten. In einer Untersuchung zu den möglichen Aufzeichnungsformaten 24p, 30p und 50p wurde diese unterschiedliche Einschätzung als ein Argument für das Beibehalten von 24p ins Feld geführt: Etlichen Probanden der Studie seien Aufnahmen in 50p zu realistisch und damit angsteinflößend gewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es bei der doppelten Bildzahl schwerer, glaubwürdige Tricks zu kreieren



Was ja eigentlich kein Problem wäre, wenn man ohnehin mit hochdetailierten Miniaturen und Requisiten arbeitet. Wenn. Aber so, wie es scheint, ist wohl ein weiterer Film von CGI-Pfuschern verwurstet worden.




DaStash schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Soap-Effekt. Ich hoffe das man sich im Kino daran gewöhnen kann. Bei mir z. H. am Fernseher klappt es nicht, aus dem Grunde habe ich auch die motion plus Technik ausgestellt. Sieht einfach nur billig aus.MfG



Am Fernseher hast du auch billige Interpolationen zwischen zwei Bildern. Sowas steht immer irgendwo zwischen detailram/unscharf und artefaktreich. Bei in 48p gedrehtem Material hast du dagegen zusätzliche Inhalte und das ganze Bild wird natürlicher. (Ob das der Immersion hilft, ist dann natürlich davon abhängig, wie gut die Ausgangsszene war)




Milkyway schrieb:


> Das Bild wird durch die FPS nicht schärfer - aller höchstens durch eine kürzere Belichtungszeit.
> Die FPS begrenzen dabei nur die Maximal mögliche Belichtungszeit - mit genug Licht könnte man auch jedes Frame mit 1/1000 s und weniger belichten - dann is auch praktisch keine Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden.



Aber dafür ruckelts ohne Ende, was für ein Bewegtmedium vollkommen schwachsinnig wäre -> Belichtungszeit = Kehrwert der Bildrate (abzüglich technischer Limitationen der Blende)



> Was natürlich möglich ist, is das bei 24 FPS die Bilder bei der nachbearbeitung eher in Bewegungsrichtung weichgezeichnet werden, um das "Ruckel Empfinden" zu verringern, was bei 48 natürlich nicht in dem Maße erforderlich wäre. Inwiefern das aber so gemacht wird weiß ich nicht.


 
Wieso sollte man Bilder notdürftig nachbearbeiten, wenn man gleich realistische Bewegunggschärfe filmen und dabei auch noch Tiefenschärfe gewinnen kann? (weil eine längere Belichtungszeit kleinere Blenden erlaubt)


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Am Fernseher hast du auch billige Interpolationen zwischen zwei Bildern. Sowas steht immer irgendwo zwischen detailram/unscharf und artefaktreich. Bei in 48p gedrehtem Material hast du dagegen zusätzliche Inhalte und das ganze Bild wird natürlicher. (Ob das der Immersion hilft, ist dann natürlich davon abhängig, wie gut die Ausgangsszene war)


Bei Blue Rays ist es auch so. Ich hoffe natürlich das im Kino das "native" 48p Material diesen Effekt weniger stark erscheinen lässt jedoch geben mir die ersten Rezensionen zu gesehen Szenen zu bedenken.

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2012)

Was nur alle immer gegen die erhöhte Framerate haben ....


Ja, das Bild sieht dadurch "billiger" aus, aber nicht weils an der Technik liegen würde, sondern weil man so einfach sieht, was gedreht wurde. Bisher gings einfach immer durch Verwischen der Frames oder zu geringe Auflösungen unter, aber jetzt sieht man halt wirklich das, was gefilmt wurde. Auf lange Sicht werden die Filmstudios bei dieser Technik einfach sich mehr Mühe geben müssen, damit es wirklich "hübsch" aussieht, da die miese Quali des Films die gemachten Fehler einfach nicht mehr kaschieren kann. 



Zum Inhalt - abseits der bekannten Story natürlich - kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, allerdings lassen andere Reviews einen auf eine gute Umsetzung hoffen .... bin zum Wochenende hin im Kino. = )


----------



## r4Yn (12. Dezember 2012)

Zu der 24p-Thematik schreib ich auch immer gern 

Wie man das Geruckel und Vermatsche, der aus einer Not geboren Technik aus dem 1920er Jahren, so dermaßen zu idealisieren kann wird sich mir nie erschließen. Gerade als Gamer muss man doch die Krise kriegen  Naja ist wohl Geschmackssache. Aber das dann noch Kinolook zu nennen und unter Artenschutz stellen? Oh man...

Ich hab keinen Fernseher, aber bei mir läuft die Zwischenbildberechnung im Beamer vom ersten Tag an. Es gibt hier auch große Unterschiede und nur weil man einmal eine schlechte "FI" auf ner Glotze von real.- gesehen hat, heißt das nicht, dass alle nichts taugen.

Ich verspreche mir von 48p die perfekte Zwischenbildberechnung gleich auf der BD - ohne Artefakte etc. Mal schauen.

21:00 gehts ins Kino


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2012)

r4Yn schrieb:


> Zu der 24p-Thematik schreib ich auch immer gern
> 
> Wie man das Geruckel und Vermatsche, der aus einer Not geboren Technik aus dem 1920er Jahren, so dermaßen zu idealisieren kann wird sich mir nie erschließen. Gerade als Gamer muss man doch die Krise kriegen  Naja ist wohl Geschmackssache. Aber das dann noch Kinolook zu nennen und unter Artenschutz stellen? Oh man...
> 
> ...


 
Es geht doch nicht darum irgend etwas zu verherrlichen. Ich sehe diesen soap-effekt ziemlich stark und wenn es Abhilfe schafft die Zwischenbildberechnung auszuschalten, dann mache ich das. Dadurch verherrliche ich keine alte Technik. Wenn es denn mit der neuen, nativen Technik nicht mehr so ist befürworte ich das, allerdings beschreiben ja erste reviews den gleichen Effekt, trotz der viel besseren Technik. Ich kann mich daran einfach nicht gewöhnen. Diese "Mittendrinn-Optik" finde ich in der 2d Ansicht einfach zu verwirrend. 

MfG


----------



## OctoCore (12. Dezember 2012)

Mittendrin statt nur davor.  So mag ich es. Es gibt auch keine echte Alternative - denn das, was es so an 3D bis jetzt gibt, vertrage ich nicht wirklich gut. Schade. Spart aber Geld.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die HFR-Technik 
Für alle, die nochmal Wissen wollen, was das Problem dabei ist:
Das Problem hierbei ist, dass man bei Filmen keine so hohe Framerate gewohnt ist... und da eben die Bilder wie bei Filmen üblich immer in konstant den selben Zeitpunkten über die Leinwand flimmern und Bewegungen dank natürlichem Motion Blurring automatisch ineinander übergehen, wirkt das Bild dabei eben unnatürlich... flüssig. Das Problem hierbei ist eben vorrangig das _unnatürlich_, denn so paradox das ganze sich auch anhört - das Bild wirkt mit HFR "unfilmiger", als ohne, der sogenannte "Soap-Effekt", wie man es aus billigen TV-Serien kennt - daher auch der Name... und da man die hohe Framerate von diesen... Serien schon gewohnt ist, wirkt das Bild eben dummerweise genau so billig - optische Qualität hin oder her.
Allerdings finde ich gut, dass Jackson einen Schritt nach vorne macht und die Technik einfach mal vorstellt. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es eine von-0-auf-100-Umstellung wie bei 3D wird (das wurde ja enorm durch den Avatar-Hype gepusht), aber eventuell wird die HFR die aktuelle 24 FPS-Framerate vielleicht ablösen


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Soap Effekt bedeutet, dass ein Film visuell so aussieht, als ob du neben dem Set stehst und bei den Dreharbeiten zuschaust. Halt so "überrealistisch", dass das Filmfeeling verloren geht und eher den charme einer billig-Seifenoper bekommt.
> 
> MfG


 Irgendwie wollen das aber alle andere also Gamer, einige Künstler so haben.
Und bei Spielen meckern alle über 24 bzw 30fps, aber wenn ein Film 48 hat meckern auch alle.


----------



## Ryle (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja Hobbit hat einen ungewohnten Look. Aber das hat weniger mit den 48 frames zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit fehlenden Farbfiltern und Verzicht auf Motion Blur und sonstigen Nachbearbeitungen wie sie in Hollywoodfilmen normalerweise üblich sind.

Jackson wagt hier ein Experiment, das mag polarisieren ist aber ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung auch wenn es hier noch an etwas Feinarbeit fehlt. Momentan wirkt es noch ungewohnt, wird aber mit der Zeit sicher durch verschiedene Filter angepasst werden damit weiterhin der typische Filmlook erhalten bleibt. Er hat aber scheinbar auf Farbfilter verzichtet, wie sie bei Hollywood Produktionen eigentlich üblich sind. Normal liegt ein leichter Schleier auf dem Bild und die Optik wirkt dreckiger, man scheint durch ein Fenster zuzusehen. Vor allem aber der komplette Verzicht von Motion Blur ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, da das nichts mehr mit natürlichem Sehen zu tun hat.

So ganz ohne Filter wirkt es für mich auch noch zu sehr "mittendrin am Set", dafür sind aber dank der höheren Frames einfach göttlich scharfe Bilder bei jeder Art von Kameraschwenks drin. Endlich kein Geruckel bei Kamerafahrten mehr und schnelle Szenen- bzw. Winkelwechsel sind endlich nachvollziehbar. Teilweise hatte man bei manchen Filmen mit ihren gefühlt 1000 Action Cam Schnitten die Sekunde überhaupt kein Überblick mehr was eigentlich abgeht. Und an anderer Stelle wurde so krass mit Motion Blur kaschiert, dass man nur noch Matsch sehen konnte.

Aber wenn die in zukünftigen Filmen den Dreh raus haben wann man wo welche Filter einsetzt und die Optik anpassen, dann wird das sicher einer der größten Sprünge in der Filmtechnik überhaupt. Jackson hat hier noch zu wenig Erfahrung und wenn ich ehrlich bin, glaube ich, dass wir hier gerade Testpublikum sind für eine erste Fassung. Da werden sicher noch nachbearbeitete Versionen folgen. Spätestens aber mit Avatar wird man wohl sehen wie es richtig gemacht wird. Cameron ist in der Hinsicht Pionier und Perfektionist und wird wahrscheinlich wieder Standards setzen.


----------



## ViP94 (13. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich will jetzt hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, nachdem ich den Hobbit gestern in 3D in 24fps gesehen habe.

- Film an sich: (9/10)

Mir hat der Film eigentlich recht gut gefallen. Er war deutlich verspielter als es der HDR war, was aber in meinen Augen sogar eher positiv ist, da es eher die Atmosphäre des Buchs hergibt. Die Schauspieler waren genial, besonders Freeman als Bilbo ist einfach nur episch. Peter Jackson nimmt sich viel Zeit, eher nebensächliche Handlungsstränge zu erzählen, genau das, was ja auch Tolkien in den Büchern getan hat. Für den ein oder anderen mag der Film seine Längen haben, aber ein Ausflug nach Mittelerde braucht eben eine gewisse Erzählruhe. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass sich am Anfang der Gefährten die Geschehnisse überschlagen. Locker eine halbe Stunde geht da ja auch drauf, die Lebensweise der Hobbits zu beschreiben.

- Tricktechnik: (7/10)

Dass der weiße Ork nur Computeranimiert ist, sieht man, genauso wie alle anderen Orks. Während im HDR noch echte Masken benutzt worden sind, die an Detailreichtum und Hässlichkeit nicht zu überbieten waren, leider die Optik dieser Gestalten sehr unter der Computeranimation. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn gerade an den Zwergen zeigt sich, dass es das Filmteam eigentlich noch drauf hätte. Auch die Trolle sind in meinen Augen eher schlecht animiert, da ist noch viel Potential nach oben. Vielleicht kommt ja in 10 Jahren nochmal eine neu gemasterte Version in 4k raus, das sich bis dahin hoffentlich in mehr als einem Kino im deutschsprachigen Raum verbreitet hat. Die 24fps sind in meinen Augen einfach nur sehr ruckelig, nachdem ich aber die HFR-Version noch nicht gesehen habe, werde ich ein vergleichendes Urteil wahrscheinlich noch dieses Wochenende nachreichen. Ansonsten ist der Film natürlich optisch eine Augenweide, wobei gerade die unglaublichen Landschaftsschwenks in 4k noch besser rübergekommen wären, aber nach Wien ist es nunmal leider ziemlich weit -.-

Synchronisation: (5/10)

Ich habe mir die Videologs angesehen, die bei der Entstehung des Hobbits nach und nach veröffentlich worden sind, daher kenne ich die Stimmen der Originalschauspieler eigentlich recht gut. Und natürlich auch aus den Trailern. Und ich muss sagen, ich war ziemlich enttäuscht. Gandalfs Stimme ist nicht schlecht, aber leider auch recht weit vom Original entfernt. Wirklich entsetzt war ich aber über die Stimme von Thorin: Während in den Videologs die Stimme komplett ohne Nachbearbeitung wirklich toll, tief und sonor klingt, tut sie das im Deutschen leider nicht. Allgemein hatte ich mir von allen Zwergen eine andere "Stimmfarbe" erhofft. Gimli klingt im HDR eindeutig nach Zwerg, niemand hat eine vergleichbare Stimme. Auch die Elben, Zauberer und Orks klingen auf ihre Weise einzigartig, das hat mir sehr gefehlt im Hobbit, weil sie das leider nicht tun. Auch das Lied, das die Zwerge in der Hobbithöhle singen, klingt, verglichen mit derm Original, eher nach einem Knabenchor als nach dem inbrünstigen Gesang von 14 Zwergen. Schade.....


Alles in Allem bekommt der Film von mir 8/10 Punkten. Wobei ich da auch sehr kritisch bin.


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Dezember 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also um 4k zu sehen hättest du auch nach München kommen können, das gibts nicht nur in Wien 
Ich freu mich eigentlich schon auf den Film, aber ich befürchte jetzt schon durch deine Beschreibung, dass ich mich über die Synchronisation ärgern werde. Geht aber leider nicht anders, dank Kumpels muss es deutsch sein. Und auf schlecht gemachte CGI-Orks hab ich auch keinen Bock, grrr...!


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Dezember 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Peter Jackson nimmt sich viel Zeit, eher nebensächliche Handlungsstränge zu erzählen, genau das, was ja auch Tolkien in den Büchern getan hat.



Hmm, gerade damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Im Hobbit gibt es eben keine nebensächliche Handlungsstränge. Was Gandalf macht, wenn er abhaut, wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, z.B.

Mir hat im Grunde schon die kurze Zusammenfassung von in der Kritik von filmstarts gereicht, um endgültig zu wissen, dass ich nicht ins Kino gehen werde. Deshalb ist mir auch die Technik ziemlich egal.
Bei HdR hab ich mich schon oft genug über die Umsetzung aufgeregt, dass tu ich mir nicht nochmal an. Auch wenn es an sich tolle Filme sein mögen, als Verfilmungen taugen sie nichts.


----------



## ViP94 (13. Dezember 2012)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hmm, gerade damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Im Hobbit gibt es eben keine nebensächliche Handlungsstränge. Was Gandalf macht, wenn er abhaut, wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, z.B.
> 
> Mir hat im Grunde schon die kurze Zusammenfassung von in der Kritik von filmstarts gereicht, um endgültig zu wissen, dass ich nicht ins Kino gehen werde. Deshalb ist mir auch die Technik ziemlich egal.
> Bei HdR hab ich mich schon oft genug über die Umsetzung aufgeregt, dass tu ich mir nicht nochmal an. Auch wenn es an sich tolle Filme sein mögen, als Verfilmungen taugen sie nichts.


 
Nein, das tut er auch nicht.
Es ist halt so, dass halt in einem Dialog mal die Geschichte des Zwergenreiches erzählt wird, und im Film wird das halt dann nicht in einen Dialog gepackt, sondern eine Filmsequenz drauf gemacht


----------



## Patrickppp (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich war im Film mit 48 FPS und muss sagen am anfang hat mir nicht gefallen wo der Drache die Zwergenfestung angreift mann war das billig und ab und zu hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich die Hobbits zu schnell bewegen grade am anfang in der Hobbithöhle!


----------



## DaStash (15. Dezember 2012)

Ey Leute, nicht spoilern bitte.

MfG


----------



## Felixxz2 (17. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann man bessere Technik die näher an der Realität ist als billig bezeichnen? 
Naja die ewig gestrigen Gewohnheitstiere halt 
HFR FTW!


----------



## Yellowbear (17. Dezember 2012)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Wie kann man bessere Technik die näher an der Realität ist als billig bezeichnen?


 
Ich glaube, das "billig" kommt einfach daher, weil Fernseh-Sitcoms ähnliche Bildgeschwindigkeit haben und meistens wirklich "billig" produziert werden.
Das Auge muss sich zwar in den ersten Minuten an die 48 FPS gewöhnen (vorher kommt alles _vorgespult_ vor), aber dann stört es nicht mehr. Fand es auf jeden Fall einen sehenswerten Effekt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe den Film ohne HFR in 3D gesehen. Was mich gestört hat waren die Unschärfe/Doppelbilder bei schnellen Bewegungen. Durch HFR soll das ja minimiert werden.

Ansonsten ein guter Film. Hat etwas gedauert bis er in Fahrt kam, aber auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## Felixxz2 (17. Dezember 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das "billig" kommt einfach daher, weil Fernseh-Sitcoms ähnliche Bildgeschwindigkeit haben und meistens wirklich "billig" produziert werden.
> Das Auge muss sich zwar in den ersten Minuten an die 48 FPS gewöhnen (vorher kommt alles _vorgespult_ vor), aber dann stört es nicht mehr. Fand es auf jeden Fall einen sehenswerten Effekt.


 
Schon klar, nur sollten erwachsene Menschen vielleicht die Denkleistung aufbringen können diese beiden Dinge zu trennen wo wir ja sogar noch in nem Technikforum sind. 
Hab wirklich krude Sachen auch sonst im Internet gelesen. Dem Stern war der Film zu scharf


----------



## Supeq (18. Dezember 2012)

Das hat nix mit der "billigen" Produktion von Fernseh-Sitcoms/Soaps zu tun. Die Technik (48FPS) sieht einfach billig und nicht nach Kino aus...aber das ist Geschmackssache, ich kenn auch Leute die sehen diesen Billig-Effekt nicht, seid glücklich wenn Ihr dazu gehört^^


----------

